# RockShox SID 2011 Spec. sheet.



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

Maybe its already been posted, but I came across a spec. list off the new 2011 SID forks
on light-bikes.de










Thread, (German) : https://www.light-bikes.de/forum/showthread.php?t=13218

The World Cup ( 1345 g) is getting close to the Magura Durin SL, now the wait is on
for some real weights...:thumbsup:


----------



## evil zlayo (Apr 22, 2007)

as of this year, i believe durin is a little bit heavier, this is mine wtih 182mm steerer.
sid is so light due to all that plastic inside


----------



## mariosimas (Nov 30, 2009)

is that a MD100SL ?


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

I believe the weights are accurate. I've been testing a pre-production 120mm RLT Ti (reduced to 100mm), and the weight of my fork matches the published weight. 

But the real nice thing is that these forks are laterally stiffer than the prior SID models (compared to a 2010 Team and World Cup) and they track better, with all the adjustability of the old models. It's a very nice fork.


----------



## evil zlayo (Apr 22, 2007)

mariosimas said:


> is that a MD100SL ?


yes. 2010 model.


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

lateral stiffer ? Do they have an other casting aswell ?


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Dex11 said:


> lateral stiffer ? Do they have an other casting aswell ?


Yep. The arch on the lowers is taller, and if you look at it from the back side it has a truss structure.


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

I see...thx. Could you post some pics ?


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Dex11 said:


> I see...thx. Could you post some pics ?


I'll have to clear it with RockShox first.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't like they're calling it a RLT like Fox has been calling their forks for years.


----------



## AlexRandall (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah, that confused/disturbed me too. Hopefully these are working names and get changed for final production


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Fox uses RLC not RLT.


----------



## AlexRandall (Apr 2, 2009)

Used to be RLT though


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

DeeEight said:


> Fox uses RLC not RLT.


I don't think it's made any more, but for a long time Fox had the RLT, which had rebound, lockout, and blow off threshold adjustment.


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

been waiting for RS to do a SID in 120MM at a good weight. Looks like it's time to order one for the Mojo SL.

Anyone know when these will be available? Where first??


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Dex11 said:


> Maybe its already been posted, but I came across a spec. list off the new 2011 SID forks
> on light-bikes.de
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone know if you can remove the remote XLOC from the Sid XX and replace it with the pushloc top? I was hoping to purchase the Sid WC 120mm,15mm TA, straight 1 1/8" steer tube but that fork doesn't exist as it only comes in the tapered steer tube:madmax:


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

Data point: I got a 2011 SID XX and it weighed in at 1525g at full length, with the XLoc, no starnut installed. XLoc bolt appears to be titanium. *edit:* 100mm travel with 9mm axle.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

That was for the 120mm travel, 15mm TA? Looking at the specs it appears the Xloc weighs 50 grams.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

Mine is the 100mm convertible to 80mm with 9mm axle. 15mm through-axle looks like better technology to me too, but it's going on an older frame built around shorter forks, so I picked 100mm which is only in 9mm.


----------



## zed512 (Oct 21, 2010)

what is the crown to axle length for the SID RLT 120mm? I want to replace my 2009 Recon Solo air


----------



## boude (Nov 18, 2010)

for my WorldCup 120mm Qr15mm = 1360grs with 265mm steerer


----------



## RecceDG (Sep 4, 2010)

So what's the difference between XX Motion Control and BlackBox motion control?

DG


----------



## zed512 (Oct 21, 2010)

Does anyone know what the crown to axle lengths are for the 2011 RS forks?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Shouldn't be any change from 2010 for forks with the same travel

http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/MY2010 Crown to Axle.pdf


----------

